# Security Question



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

My husband has his bills and our daily banking update sent to his work e-mail account. I do have a copy of the bank info sent to my personal, home e-mail.
I think this is a bad idea for these 2 reasons. 

1. If his work ever laid him off or took away his e-mail, he would have no access to his receipts since he keeps the payment history on his work account also.

2. I'm not comfortable having his work place have access to his/our financial business. A corporation knowing how much money we have in our accounts and information about our loans & loan payments just makes me uncomfortable.
I know it's coming in through e-mail that he has to sign into but doesn't the company have some type of access to every e-mail if they wanted to check them?
*
So my question is, how secure & private is information sent to an account that goes through your work place computers?*

He works for a big name international company who could use corporate espionage as a reason to check mail.

He does have internet available at home but for some reason, he doesn't seem to think this is a big deal so he's hesitant to change notifications over to his personal, ISP account since he can access his accounts during the day instead of after work.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

A company can't legally look at or alter unopened private emails that come from a private source that are sent to an employee on a private email, but they can look at any emails that were written by the employee or those that have been opened by the employee if it passes through their servers.

If it's a company email, it's likely that they have full legal access to everything written, opened or unopened.

I agree with you that it's unsafe to do personal business using a company email address.

Here's a short blitty on some if it...

http://jobs.aol.com/articles/2013/07/30/can-boss-read-email-privacy-rights/


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

A companies email is owned by the company, not by the employee, they can do anything they want to.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You husband is being _extremely_ foolish, for the reasons you mention... AND ... in most companies doing personal business on company time and computers is grounds for termination. He needs to quit this nonsense immediately.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone with administrator access to the mail servers can read his e-mail. A company can legally look at an employee's mail. They own all rights to the server, the mail box, and the mail in it.. 

I disagree with the most companies Harry... Most law firms only get upset if you are doing something illegal in your e-mail... you can get personal mail.. Strangely, they give their employees quite a bit of privacy...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

While I don't have any specific information about how your bank sends e-statements, sending statements as email attachments would not be a common practice. More often, online banking customers are emailed a notice that their new monthly statement is available online. The customer then logs in to his banking account with a secure (https) connection using strong encryption to view his statement. All communications are encrypted during an https session, including when he views his bank statement. The same is true for online access of credit card accounts.

It's also possible to access email with a secure connection, but as I already pointed out banks don't normally send bank statements as email attachments. If they are sending bank statements as attachments then I suggest that he use a secure (ssl) email connection. Most email providers support that.

One thing's for sure, his employer can't view encrypted information.


----------

